# Adventure with son...



## FishingAddict (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey all,

Recently purchased a small skiff- a Riverhawk B60 kingfisher.

I’d like to take my 12 year old son on a week’s adventure to Florida in May or June. I’d like to camp at a different spot every two days and explore the fishing waters in the area. Wouldn’t mind going for a grand slam of redfish, tarpon and trout. 

The boat is great for skinny waters, but not for anything that has waves. 

Wouldn’t mind doing both fresh water rivers and salt water marshes.

Anyone have any recommendations for places to camp and fish? I’d like to keep it above the Orlando area to keep windshield time to a dull roar. Of course, if there is something epic, I’d be willing to  to consider. 

Thanks!


----------



## Heartstarter (Dec 17, 2015)

Sounds like a great trip. Two places stand out for that type of trip to me. St George island and cape San Blas. They both have camping but better make reservations now. The fishing you described can be had at both places, it can be phenominal at both. Close by you also have the chipola river for good freshwater fishing as well as depot creek and the dead lakes. May would be my choice for the best fishing. PM me if you need any more information on these places.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 17, 2015)

I'd second St. George. Stay at the campground and you have two ramps in the state park that will put you on fish as soon as you are on the water.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Dec 17, 2015)

Definitely St George and cape San Blas


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks, guys. I've fished out if St. George island state park and love it there.

Aanyone try anything further south, like Homassassa or Crystal River?


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks, guys. I've fished out if St. George island state park and love it there.

Aanyone try anything further south, like Homassassa or Crystal River?


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 18, 2015)

Check out the lower Suwannee River from Manatee Springs down to the mouth.


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 19, 2015)

Will do!


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 22, 2015)

FishingAddict said:


> Thanks, guys. I've fished out if St. George island state park and love it there.
> 
> Aanyone try anything further south, like Homassassa or Crystal River?



Both are beautiful areas.
If you intend to go to the gulf be very careful. Both have treacherous oyster bars if you're not familiar with the rivers.


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 23, 2015)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Both are beautiful areas.
> If you intend to go to the gulf be very careful. Both have treacherous oyster bars if you're not familiar with the rivers.



Are there channel markers? Boat drafts 5 inches max and has a kevlar coating on front keel/hull...but I’d rather not test it.


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 23, 2015)

FishingAddict said:


> Are there channel markers? Boat drafts 5 inches max and has a kevlar coating on front keel/hull...but I’d rather not test it.



Both have channel markers a good way up, but the channels are very narrow in places and lots of bends.
Speed is usually the biggest factor. Go around a bend and don't know the channel shifts left or right and you can be on a bar if going too fast.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm fond of Cape San Blas but Cedar Key area has lots of good skinny water to explore.


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 26, 2015)

Cool. Kinda the same area as Homassasa, which is looking attractive.


----------

